# Half life 2



## Morpheus uk (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone got it on the PC?

If so does anyone want a game later on?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

yea I have it. THAT GAME IS COOL!

It reminds me of Democracy

and I want a game called Spore


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 1st one. But I hear the 2nd is far better.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

its wwaaayyyyy better


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool. I'm waiting for the 4th one to hit. It's supposed to have a new controller with anolog support, so you can move around rather than being on 'rails'. I'm a bit skeptical though.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 26, 2007)

Half life isnt on rails?


----------



## Asa (Jul 26, 2007)

> Half life isnt on rails?


It is on rails. The 4th should have an anolog stick attached to the light gun


----------



## rebirthflame (Jul 27, 2007)

are you thinking of time crisis or something similar? half life is more like halo where you choose where to walk about.

im just waiting for episode 2 to come out episode 1 was a bit of a dissapointment really, hopefully the next installment will be a bit longer.


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> are you thinking of time crisis or something similar? half life is more like halo where you choose where to walk about.im just waiting for episode 2 to come out episode 1 was a bit of a dissapointment really, hopefully the next installment will be a bit longer.


By rails I mean that the entire game is not completely free to move around


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, what did happen to Time Crisis appreciation :lol:


----------

